# 2 weeks late, symptoms, negative hpt!! what's going on??! **UPDATE**



## xxbeckyxx

Hi everyone 
Just wondering if anyone knows what could be going on with me atm, I'm currently 13-14 days late for af I have a regular cycle of 30-32 days and am on day 43 my last period was on the 8th july which was day 30, it was between medium to heavy flow for just one day then the next there was nothing not even any spotting really. I then was convinced I had a lovely little bean growing inside me but I waited until I was 9 days late to test I tested at 7pm though and had been up and at work since 4am the test was negative and we were both devestated now I'm sure I'm just convincing myself I'm pg and delaying my af but I'm too scared to test again! We have been ttc for a long while and this is the first time I've actually believed I am pg I've been v gassy, had cramping as though af was about to show, emotional ( I cried at the pub the other day when my dh beat someone at darts cozz he looked so sad! Lol) bbs not really sore but nipple a little sensitive a few day ago I could smell everything and meat smelled like poo!! And made me gag have been feeling sick but not sick and not very hungry which is unusual for me as I'm always junk food crazy around af time. Could all of this really be in my head because I want it so much??? Has it happened to anyone else?? I can't go to the drs untill late next week as I work 12 hour shifts and am not off till weds any feedback will be really appreciated thanks and baby dust to all xx :hugs:



Well I tested again today with a clearblue frer and its still negative! Am now just over 2 weeks late! 

Rang drs today and can't get in til next tuesday which means a lovely stressfull week of waiting! Just want to know what's going on now have had enough of telling myself I'm not pg then convincing myself later on that I am!

Anyone got any ideas on why I could be so late? I've always been regular give or take a couple of days, could a cyst make me late? Or if its ectopic would it take longer to show up?? I haven't been stressed or changed my diet, would just like to know if this has happened to anyone else in the past and what their. outcome was. Big :hugs:


----------



## caity86

the only way to know for sure is to test with FMU hon, GL xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxbeckyxx

Thanks! Do u think there's still a possibilty it could be positive then? I just assumed that because I done it at 9 days late it would be right no matter what time of day? Hope you get your bfp soon xxxx


----------



## ruthyroo1

Hey hun I am currently in the same boat (sorry not helpful) am now 2weeks late and went to the doctors Thursday who told me I was testing to early. He said it was likely I don't have enough hcg in my body and that I had to wait 2 weeks and test again and he thinks I'll get a positive. If I don't he's gonna refer me for a scan.
Baby dust to you xx


----------



## xxbeckyxx

Wow really! Thanks that's gave me a little hope back. I don't feel like af is going to show. Have you had any symptoms?? I will be booking a drs app monday anyway, its will either be because I've got a bfp! Or to ask for tests to see what's going on. Hope it all goes your way lots and lots of baby dust xxx


----------



## ruthyroo1

I have some symptoms but don't feel pregnant if that makes sense! Very tired, some cramps and lots of cm. Definately go to the doctors and keep us posted. Lots and lots of baby dust to you xxxx


----------



## cheesecake712

I am 4 weeks late and the tests still say negative. Yesterday I got back pain like I was getting AF but didn't get it this morning. I got my IUD removed back in May, had two normal periods and now im super late. My doctor said that maybe I just missed my July period and to wait until September (superstressful) Good luck to you though and let us know what happens :)


----------



## xxbeckyxx

Well I tested again today with a clearblue frer and its still negative! Am now just over 2 weeks late! 

Rang drs today and can't get in til next tuesday which means a lovely stressfull week of waiting! Just want to know what's going on now have had enough of telling myself I'm not pg then convincing myself later on that I am!

Anyone got any ideas on why I could be so late? I've always been regular give or take a couple of days, could a cyst make me late? Or if its ectopic would it take longer to show up?? I haven't been stressed or changed my diet, would just like to know if this has happened to anyone else in the past and what their. outcome was. Big hugs


----------



## babers

I swear sometimes ttc makes a period late. When I was trying to concieve my last baby it took 12 months. My periods were always very regular, but as soon as I started trying to concieve they seemed to be late a lot of times. One time it was 16 days late. I don't know if it is our minds just hoping it doesn't show that makes it late, but I feel your pain and frustration.


----------



## xxbeckyxx

Yeah I think that sometime too, the last and only other time I was late I took a pregnacy test and within ten minutes af showed! I keep telling muself I know I'm not pregnant hoping af will show. Will be keeping my drs app whatever happens to see if they will finally carry out some test as I've now been ttc for over 2 years x


----------



## Miss Broody

When i was very young i had a pregnancy scare and the doctor told me to give it longer and to stop worrying, she said that stressing about a period will stop in from coming and sure enough as soon as i calmed down, it came!!

I think you can influence it, that said i am now 5 days late and i cant see i am more stressed than normal, although i am kinda convinced im pregnant despite the BFN's!!! 

Things is if i'm not i'd rather AF came so i can get on with it, maybe i should work on convincing myself i am not so that it comes - after all if im pregnant it wont come anyway!

xx


----------



## xxbeckyxx

Hopefully now I've done another test it will come soon! 

What makes it harder is that my best friend is now pregnant she's 8 weeks and keeps saying oooh we can be bump buddys!, obviously having no idea how hard it is after ttc for so long I know she means well but she has gotten pregnant at the drop of a hat and doesn't understand how hard it is to want a baby so much :( xx


----------



## Twinkl3

I've experience the exact same thing as you have this month.

I normally have 30-32 day cycles except this month it was all crazy. I had every symptom going (Breast changed shape, nausea, fatigue, frequent urination, cramps, increased appetite) but still all negatives, I went to the doctors after 11 days and then went for a blood test. Unfortunately for my my AF came not many days after - Typical for me :cry: My doctors even thought I was with all the symptoms I had, I personally believe that my body had tricked itself into thinking that I was pregnant even though I kept trying to tell myself that I wasnt.

I hope however that your situation is different from me and that you get your :bfp:

:dust:


----------

